# Thoughts about doing side work to gain more experience as an apprentice



## Diesel2Electric (Nov 7, 2019)

As a mechanic we had ASE certifications to go after but in the electrical industry I haven't heard of anything other than the state license and classroom training.

My training center has a craft cert once a year in different skill areas to check and see if we are getting the right kind of hands-on training. They aren't too hard but people don't pass them on the first go just because they haven't had too much experience in that particular area. They make you come in and practice a couple of nights a week before you retake the test.

So far I have passed the first two on the first attempt.

When I went to Diesel tech school we were able to come in and tinker on projects hands on in the lab but my training center doesn't offer that 

Outside of this I study and watch videos and even take JW continuing ed classes to help "scratch the itch" but I'm not getting the OJT I feel like I need. I'm different from other people because I don't wait around for opportunities to learn, I go search them out.

I have been offered side work from friends who are pretty sharp dudes who have credited side work as the reason for their success.

In my local they frown upon side work but it's a well know fact that everyone does it...

I've searched the forums and found similar topics but they were from a JW's stand point and not an apprentice.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I started doing sidework 2 months after I joined the local. First helping other people with their sidework, that's where I learned resi electrical work. Then my own sidework. 

Just do everyone including yourself a favor and don't bring down the prices by charging little money. Charge as much as a real contractor would charge.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Go for it. Consider it "continuing education".


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you're doing side work working for someone else, that's one thing. If you're doing side work on your own, I think that's out of bounds, even if it's really simple stuff, just because you don't have insurance. 



You can probably find volunteer work where you're not on the hook for insurance, Habitat for Humanity, etc.


----------



## Diesel2Electric (Nov 7, 2019)

I've done 20 plus hours of volunteer work this year through my local. Habitat for humanity will let you do electric work if you have a license or if there is a licensed electrician on the site.

I'm well aware that at this point on my own I know just enough to get myself in trouble and so I would only work on someone else's job at the moment.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Speaking from experience, Habitat For Humanity is a fantastic way to gain experience and apprenticeship hours. A decent-sized affiliate can have multiple builds a year, so opportunities may be abundant. This is how I got my start in the trade.

Now the one cautionary piece of advice I'd offer with side jobs/gigs is regarding apprenticeship hours. Depending on the arrangement with how (and by whom) work experience is tracked, you might not be able to claim side-work hours towards your Journeyman's ticket regardless if you are being supervised. And (of course) it goes without saying - doing side-work solo is highly unadvised.


----------

